# Is the Dagger Mamba right for me?



## bvwp1

If there was ever a search for a lifetime kayak; a boat that would be easy to learn in, enjoyable to run beginning whitewater in, and then perform well in intermediate and advanced rivers, The Dagger Mamba series would rank pretty high. This is the boat of choice for...........
http://cksblog.com/?p=1875


----------



## calendar16

*Happy with my Mamba 8.0!*



bvwp1 said:


> If there was ever a search for a lifetime kayak; a boat that would be easy to learn in, enjoyable to run beginning whitewater in, and then perform well in intermediate and advanced rivers, The Dagger Mamba series would rank pretty high. This is the boat of choice for...........
> http://cksblog.com/?p=1875


 
I started kayaking in 2007 and bought a used Mamaba 8.0...

I honestly have not been in any other boat on the water...but I have had friends that have other boats in my boat and they preferred my boat over their Pyranha XL? and Wavesport Diesel? 

I do feel with my limited knowledge on other boats that it is very forgiving and a boat that is easy to roll/learn on...got my roll down in a pool and then never swam the rest of the summer of 2007! First runs of 2008 were a different story...
2 months into learning how to kayak I found myself on Shoshone so I also feel that the Mamba is a confidence booster...

Well, anyway depsite my lack of experience in other boats...I am quite happy with my Mamba~!


----------



## Theophilus

Maybe someday they will ditch the flip switch back band for a ratchet system. I just bought a new boat and the reason that I didn't consider the Mamba was due to the limited travel of the back band flip switch. I had it before in my GT and don't want it again. There's not enough travel in it and I can't fiquire why they still hold on to it....move on to a ratchet please.

My 2 cents.


----------



## yourrealdad

Theophilus said:


> Maybe someday they will ditch the flip switch back band for a ratchet system. I just bought a new boat and the reason that I didn't consider the Mamba was due to the limited travel of the back band flip switch. I had it before in my GT and don't want it again. There's not enough travel in it and I can't fiquire why they still hold on to it....move on to a ratchet please.
> 
> My 2 cents.


+1 are you listening bvwp and any other dagger people. I love the kingpin and have bought two of them. Will I buy another? Or a dagger boat period? Not until the leaky cockpit issues and a ratcheting backband are installed


----------



## bvwp1

They have adressed that issue by redsigning the cockpit rim. According to Dagger, it was the old rim shape that created some issues for some in the past. I will let Dagger explain that in more detail, but I do know they have taken steps to make it better. I know for a fact that the new Mambas are dry, but have not paddled a Kingpin for a few years


----------



## RandyP

I just bought the 8.5 and took it down to confluence on monday and it was cranking pretty good! i wanted a boat that i could use for bigger water and things like clear creek when it gets into the 500cfs +. it handled the big wave trains and punched everything. It rolls easily and tracks great it took me a little to get the outfitting dailed but so far i really like it! I have not gotten to take it to a real run yet I won't be getting rid of the 4fun anytime soon but this will make a great step up boat!
RandyP


----------



## youngpaddler06

mamba is a good boat. but any boat simalar to that one would be just as good. Burn, Hero, etc.


----------

